# Seiko Sumo Bracelet Collars



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi All

Anyone know where I can get some collars for a sumo bracelet. Got one recently and just spent this afternoon refitting the links and came up 4 short.  Why do people adjust these when they don't know what they are doing. Had 3 of my own so only need one to finish it off.

All help gratefully received.

Alasdair


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Alasdair,

See this fairly recent thread in the Tinkerer's section: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=64939

and check out the link I included in post # 13: http://www.pmwf.com/Watches/WatchTools/BraceletSizingTools/AFBraceletSizingToolUse.htm

Scroll down the page. The writer gives an alternative source for bracelet pin collars.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Cheers for that. Whoever has done this couldn't have known the collars existed as there were so many missing. I got my spares from a beat up seiko on ebay which I cannibalised the bracelet then put a Nato back on the watch head and resold it. :naughty:

Got my cash back and the nato money :victory:

Probably will just do that again as it'll give me spare pins as well.

Thanks anyway for the info as would never have believed they would make so many variations.

Cheers

Alasdair


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Unbelievable - just after typing the previous post went back to the bits box and found a collar stuck in between the links of an old bracelet. All fitted and complete now. Thanks for the info anyway as most useful.

Cheers

Alasdair


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Alas said:


> Cheers for that. Whoever has done this couldn't have known the collars existed as there were so many missing.





Alas said:


> Thanks anyway for the info as would never have believed they would make so many variations.


If you google Seiko Bracelet Collars with (or without) Monster / Samurai / Sumo, *loads* of people have had this problem. :angry:

Not being into 'Divers' per sÃ©, myself, I've never encountered it personally, but on some 7A38 chrono' models (and 7A28's),

Seiko used slightly larger versions of the pin and collar / tube to fix the bracelet ends to the watch case.

7A38-6020; 7A38-7040/-704A-C; 7A38-7050/-705A; 7A28-7070/-707A; 7A28-7110, to name but a few.


----------

